# The Lakelands, Ireland’s hidden gem: Lough Derg



## barryqwalsh (May 15, 2016)

Paddy's Bar & Bistro
Terryglass
Lough Derg
County Tipperary


*Looking for a unique getaway this summer? Punctuated by clear flowing rivers, expansive lakes, lush countryside, colourful towns and ancient history, it’s the perfect playground for adventure and activity on and off the water… discover the magic of the Lakelands!*



*The Lakelands, Ireland’s hidden gem: Lough Derg*


----------

